# Deadly taipan caught in city home



## holes (Aug 4, 2010)

*Published On:* -
*Source:* The Cairns Post

A Caravonca woman says she is still shaking after her run in with a Taipan, one of the worlds deadliest snakes.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## holes (Aug 4, 2010)

For those who know cairns , Caravonica isnt really in the city and im not sure Cairns can even be considered a city? But none the less Journo's will be Journo's. Hmmmm wondering if a mesh cage is the correct way to transport a venomous snake, especially when said cage is on the back of this guys ute?............................I think NOT


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 4, 2010)

The venom from the killer snake attacks the central nervous system, with bite victims facing death within minutes if a pressure bandage is not applied to the bite straight away.
Even if a pressure bandage is applied, victims need to have antivenom within an hour of being bitten to survive.
"If it bites me, I’m in a wheelchair for a very long time," he said.
"To be quite honest, if I had to shift a taipan every day, I would
retire. "They’re extremely aggressive and extremely accurate."


A good example of bad journalism and not so confident snake catcher. Retirement is highly recommended David, we wouldn't want to see you in a wheelchair.


----------



## News Bot (Aug 4, 2010)

*Deadly taipan snake caught in city home*

*Published On:* 04-Aug-10 08:41 AM
*Source:* By Ben Blomfield via NEWS.com.au

A WOMAN says she is still shaking after her run in with a taipan, one of world's deadliest snakes.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Wild_Storm (Aug 4, 2010)

How many times have I come across 'deadly' snakes only to see them slither AWAY from me?? WHY can't these morons see that the snakes are MORE scared of us then we are of them??


----------



## Wild_Storm (Aug 4, 2010)

Snaking around - ABC Darwin - Australian Broadcasting Corporation I rest my case- HE survived... Common sense (oops! Forgot we no longer have THAT in today's society!!) and you will live.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 4, 2010)

Wild_Storm said:


> How many times have I come across 'deadly' snakes only to see them slither AWAY from me?? WHY can't these morons see that the snakes are MORE scared of us then we are of them??


 

Because they read crap articles like this one accentuated by attention seeking snake catcher.


----------



## holes (Aug 4, 2010)

I totally agree wild storm , although the article does state it was inside her house. I have to agree with you too waterrat, on both your statements


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 4, 2010)

Ahh the poor thing was just trying to escape the heat of the day


----------



## townsvillepython (Aug 4, 2010)

sadly the News preys on fear its the same thing for cyclones " the catagory 3 kill storm is pounding the coast line with hundreds wet. we've just received word the death count stands at zero but is only mere seconds away from rising " LOL


----------



## holes (Aug 4, 2010)

Townsvillepython, yes you are correct the amount of times we have a cat1 clone off the coast and i get calls from family down south asking if all is ok because news reports say cairns has been wiped off the earth. Never let the truth get in the way of a good story is rule number 1 when it comes to journo's

I have had friends tell me , that no matter what they told the journo there is a huge difference between that and what actually gets printed......go figure.


----------



## holes (Aug 4, 2010)

Bottom line is ........apart from all the hype and hysteria...........should this guy be allowed to transport ven's or any snake for that matter in a wire cage?


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 4, 2010)

Wild storm, have you ever been bitten by a hot ven ? have you ever seen anyone going through the motions of a full envenomation and the after effects from a hot ven bite? If the answer is NO then you may wanna fully get the jist of what actually happens to that individual before brushing it off and saying basically get over it he survived ..alot more to it then what you read in a paper believe me ..
Holes I agree ,if that is his method of transport for vens ,I think he should get a better setup then the mesh wire box..
Waterrat it does seem that this local catcher is drumming it up for the local rag ...but it could also be totally written out of context too ..and Journos are like porno makers ..the hotter or spicier the better ...we all should know to take half of what we read or see with a grain or two of salt now


----------



## holes (Aug 4, 2010)

Redbellybite , as usual you are spot on , The Cairns post as per most newspapers are well known for exagerating the story , it will be on the channel 7 local news here in cairns tonight at 6pm so i will be watching with interest to see what is said etc.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for pointing it out - I'll be watching too.


----------



## holes (Aug 4, 2010)

Not a problem waterrat, we can compare notes after the fact lol


----------



## holes (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, that was a very interesting news report, yes the lady who's house it was in did seem very genuine and fearful. Find it strange that the so called snake catcher mistook it for a water python until he decided to go get a torch ? do not agree with the way they teased the snake up whilst it was in the mesh cage causing it to thrash about and noticed its snout looked very bright red as if it had rubbed heavily against the mesh.

tehn to show the so called catcher jabbing at the snake with snake tongs whilst it was still in the cage before deciding perhaps he shouldnt try and remove it in front of the tv cameras. Not Impressed at all, yet who here thinks the dept of environmental resource managment will do anything about the way this guy conducts his business............isnt a damage mitigation permit outlined as to duty of care to the animal and conducting the removal/release in a way as to not cause or possibly cause any harm etc to the animal?????????????????????


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 4, 2010)

I totally agree.
The snake was nowhere near 1.8 metres, it was quite a small Taipan and as holes said, it had badly rubbed nose but it didn't stop the snake catcher from performing for the camera. I will talk to someone in the QPWS tomorrow, see if we can send this guy into retirement. It was one clumsy performance.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 4, 2010)

well guys sounds very bad.... yes holes having a damage mit permit means just that ..and obviously this was not the case ...let us know how you got on waterrat.


----------



## holes (Aug 4, 2010)

Waterrat, im glad to hear you felt the same as i did, especially regarding the rubbed nose and the teasing up for the cameras, look forward to hearing what the QPWS has to say to you cheers


----------



## Boowho (Aug 4, 2010)

Ahh, I love APS, all the armchair heroes making up their own version of the facts.

Settle down Steve wannabes and let those on the spot deal with the situations around them. You don't have the info you need to get on your high horses. How is the view from up there ?

BW


----------



## burger (Aug 4, 2010)

gee wizz boowho, you are awesome.
perhaps people were just concerned that a person has abused a snake in order to get his face on tv???
i would argue it is you who must descend from their equine.


----------



## Boowho (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you for that compliment burger, it is good to see, that you do indeed realise I am, in fact, awesome. Have a cookie.

If the people are truly concerned, then I am sure they will make an effort to find out the facts, rather than jump to conclusions and condemn a man and his business based on a TV shot on the news.

Let us make a few quantum leaps here and just imagine for a moment...

Perhaps the area behind the TV cabinet was dark, and given the locality and recent catches in the area, a Water Python was the most likely suspect to be behind it. However, an intelligent snakecatcher, rather than leap in and make assumptions about an unknown situation, might get a torch to ensure a clear visual and confirm first. Goodness me, this could fit the very scenario above.

And lets look at the cage another way. Lets just imagine that this snake might be highly agitated about being confined to a home, might have even been hissing at the home owner (oh wait, she did say on the news that it was, guess that puts the kibosh on my hypothetical hissing). Lets say that with the neighbours, family, people from up the street and news crew crammed into every window and door watching, the safest place for this snake and for all the onlookers was the quickest and easiest place of containment capable of removing it from a volatile situation. A low cage with a large opening. (Well hey, I guess someone could have just hit it over the head with a shovel instead. Lesser of two evils perhaps?)

And I am inclined to think, if he was hamming it up for the camera's, he would have had the snake out on the ground and done the usual hero thing, that is, held it up in front of him for the pose shot for the camera crew and I didn't see that happening. The shot of him with the cage at the end didn't appear to have the mark of someone showing off, there was no 'showmanship' there, he even had his back to the camera.

Look, I am not the snakecatcher, I am not the news crew, this didn't happen in my house or even in my neighbourhood, but I do know that not everything you see on the news and read in the paper is as it seems and maybe a little 'think before you condemn' might be a nicer way to go about things.

Peace all.

BW


----------



## dpeica (Aug 5, 2010)

Who cares? He caught a snake in a house. End of story. Get over it ladies.


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 5, 2010)

there are more cases of venemous and non venemous snakes being found inside houses all the time but as we destroy animal habitat this is going to happen


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 5, 2010)

WELL BOOHOO ...making an ID mistake first up can happen that wasnt my beef at all .
PLACING a revved up already on edge TAIPAN in a OPEN MESH CAGE WITH NO WHERE TO HIDE doesnt sit right with me at all .
A SNAKE BAG, you know the ones that most of us snake catchers use now ,would have been better ,as the poor snake would have calmed down feeling more secure in that bag .Then be able to release the taipan out in a safe zone away from the public would have been a better care option then putting on a ham show for the camera ...
If the news crew wanted to see a live taipan they shouldve done it at a rep park to show the public what a taipan looks like ..not stress that particular snake out once again ...It is not up to the snake catcher to put on a show for the public ,we are there to suss out SAFETY first ,then do our best to catch the snake in the most non stressed situation as possible and once caught get it in a containment, that it can calm down so as to be able to be released as quickly as we can without further upsetting it ..if the snake catcher wanted pics of that taipan he couldve taken a few before catching it started or as he released it and given the pics to the local rags to print with his story or as I said above couldve gone to a local rep park and got footage ...seems to me BOOHOO you need to get off your high horse and realise that not all of us APS readers and post writers are in armchairs !


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 5, 2010)

I know the area and I wonder for how long did the Taipan rub his nose on the mesh before the TV and Cairns Post crews arrived - at least half an hour. Did the lady in the house call the media or the attention seeking snake catcher? Why did he try ti pin it in a wire cage? To bring it out for more show. How stupid, trying to pin a Taipan in a small wire box, it was sheer luck that the snake didn't shoot out .... gee that would have been some TV show!
There are snake catchers and there are show ponies. This was the same guy who wrestled the two big scrubbies from the roof of the yach club some time ago - again, big news splash then.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 5, 2010)

Whilst on the subject of snake catchers, I understand that some of you (all of you?) charge for your services. What do you do when you get a call from some red-neck full of turps and he doesn't like the idea of paying your fee and says "you either remove the bl.... thing or I'll get the shovel". Surely, it happens from time to time - how do you handle situations like that?


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 5, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Whilst on the subject of snake catchers, I understand that some of you (all of you?) charge for your services. What do you do when you get a call from some red-neck full of turps and he doesn't like the idea of paying your fee and says "you either remove the bl.... thing or I'll get the shovel". Surely, it happens from time to time - how do you handle situations like that?


Most times it is just a bluff cause they expect a free service,when you explain that you get no GOV support and your car doesnt run for free etc they calm down and are most happy to pay..I also do a payment plan for some ,I realise that not everyone has that spare cash on hand and so give them that option ..have always had payers ,some had to be reminded a few times though ...and the ones that go off half cocked on the phone ..I just say well buddy got all ya details ,my call out fee is minimal compared to what you could be slugged with because you killed a protected species so will let the EPA know ...and hang up ..99% of the time they ring back within the hour and amazingly want my help ..


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 5, 2010)

I have spoken to QPWS officer who handles mitigation permits and we had very interesting conversation. All I would like to say on this public forum is - this is not an isolated case, warnings were previously issued ..... and I leave it to that.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Aug 5, 2010)

Actually RRB, yes I have- nearly lost my mum a few years ago & she is still dealing with the effects. Still, if she can forgive the snake (and typically blames herself for being stupid) then I too think that if COMMONSENSE can save someone until the Medivac Chopper could arrive (over an hour after the bite occurred), and the other Snake Catcher survived a bad bite, then surely the LAST THING the Herp community really wants is someone trying to over-scare people. We are lucky to live in a society where there is technology to save people from death of snake bite PROVIDING they use their brains.

I think you might be right about the Journo though... Never put it into the context of movies though!! Lol.


----------



## Hippy (Aug 5, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> I have spoken to QPWS officer who handles mitigation permits and we had very interesting conversation. All I would like to say on this public forum is - this is not an isolated case, warnings were previously issued ..... and I leave it to that.



LOL, Like they continually say to us about the Venom Zoo at Kuranda? Which, btw, were the ones who removed the scrubbies from the yacht club, of which one of the two young fellas they sent have no DMP.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 5, 2010)

Wild_Storm said:


> Actually RRB, yes I have- nearly lost my mum a few years ago & she is still dealing with the effects. Still, if she can forgive the snake (and typically blames herself for being stupid) then I too think that if COMMONSENSE can save someone until the Medivac Chopper could arrive (over an hour after the bite occurred), and the other Snake Catcher survived a bad bite, then surely the LAST THING the Herp community really wants is someone trying to over-scare people. We are lucky to live in a society where there is technology to save people from death of snake bite PROVIDING they use their brains.
> 
> I think you might be right about the Journo though... Never put it into the context of movies though!! Lol.


yep I do agree with what you have said ..but even though as you know ,a snake bite by a hot ven is not a walk in the park so extreme caution should be taken when ever you are out in THEIR ENVIROMENT and if one happens to wrongly enter yours ...call someone that has the experience to handle the situation and always USE commonsense ..but dont use that all time favourite excuse as alot of non understanding snake people do 'oh I have kids or dogs etc so killing it is the best option " remove kids and dogs untill the situation has either snake moves on or you have got a catcher in and removed ...


----------



## Wild_Storm (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you Waterrat. I cannot believe someone would try to catch a snake in a mesh cage. My first reaction to the article was "OMG... Snake-hysteria!!", not the "OMG... Snake being abused" as it should have been. I have seen the daamge first hand of snake nose on glass edge (even though I was assured it was rolled and filed to protect said snake)... Who cares if it was a Ven. or a Python... We do not have the habitat anymore, so these amazing creatures WILL be coming inside (as previously pointed out). I still stand by this fact "MOST times no matter WHAT the snake is, it WILL leave if not annoyed." HOWEVER I do realise you cannot safely allow a Taipan to cruise around your house until it decides to leave. It is a shame that the snake catcher allowed the snake into the mesh cage, it is a shame he did not realise the snake would be traumatised further by people and movement, and it is a shame that the snake MAY not have a 'hide behind the cabinet' reaction next time from this experience.

People have no knowledge of snake behaviour... I recently had the privilege of helping someone overcome her fears of snakes with my wonderful BHP. I explained not all snakes are as nice as her, but MOST ARE scared of humans. She has since hung up her shovel... If only the woman could have called a better snake catcher or even thrown a cover on it to make it feel safe. The world is filled with 'IF ONLY'...


----------



## Wild_Storm (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you RRB, yes... I have a dog that tries to kill my pythons when I allow them THEIR 'walk in the grass'(FROM THE CHAIN on the OTHER side of the yard- savage dog I know!!), and a cat who is interested by doesn't like the poke I give her if she comes too close... My 3.5yr old KNOWS the womas are 'bitey' and he is rapidly learning NOT to walk on my snakes (a few near misses with the GOOD BHP), or go near wild ones. I can only hope we can continue to educate people that not all snakes are (as this girl told me) 'ferocious and savage'... Because the reality is this- if we CAN'T educate people and they are shovel brigade members, then I am sorry, but our snakes WILL become MORE endangered and the only ones left WILL be in captivity. Can YOU (meaning us all who love or care about snakes) handle that?


----------



## holes (Aug 5, 2010)

well well, have definately created an excellent debate here in regards to several subjects! Subject one: Journalists and their ability to stretch the truth as in a 1.8m taipan................mmmmm didnt quite measure up from what i saw. Never let the truth get in the way of a good story. Shouldnt they be more concerned with educating the public as to the animals in the area and how to deal with one if confronted by it in your house? Trying to scare the public only causes more people to think the way some already do (only good snake is a dead snake) but look out if it is a cute cuddly fury little animal then it should be saved no matter what the cost. All animals great or small deserve the same chance.

Subject two: Snake catchers using local media to promote business, nothing wrong with that as they do not have any control over the final article. But they as snake catchers can do everything within their power to ensure that the media dont have the opportunity to hype it up. Must agree with Redbellibite sure do an interview with the snake catcher but use footage from the local zoo or reptile park. 

subject three: the correct way to contain snakes venomous or not within the snake removal fraternity. 

Bottom line is we all have our own opinions , some view and or do things differently, but not all necessarily do things professionally


----------



## Wild_Storm (Aug 5, 2010)

Sits back down... Yes holes, I will contain my opinion!!! Lol. But yes- furry animals appear to be more sacred!!! Considering the Kangaroo numbers and the damage they cause, but everyone wants to sve them... COME AND GET THEM... I am watching about 30 in my house yard at present!!! GRRRR!!!

But yes- POSITIVE messages would be better. And so would less trauma to a snake!!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 5, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> The venom from the killer snake attacks the central nervous system, with bite victims facing death within minutes if a pressure bandage is not applied to the bite straight away.
> Even if a pressure bandage is applied, victims need to have antivenom within an hour of being bitten to survive.
> "If it bites me, I’m in a wheelchair for a very long time," he said.
> "To be quite honest, if I had to shift a taipan every day, I would
> ...



Agreed 100%


----------



## holes (Aug 5, 2010)

Wildstorm , well said. yes part of this thread is about Snake Hysteria but you nor i or anyone else here is going to be able to control the way the media works. As you have said , and i agree i think the main reason behind this thread is the welfare of the snake putting everything else aside and looking only at the way in which this animal was contained for lack of a better word and the fact it was already on the defensive to them be subjected to (whilst in a wire mesh box) be poked and prodded at with a pair of snake tongs..................all actions speak louder than words.

As for anyone who feels the need to belittle or riducule other members here for their individual thoughts ................well say no more 

As for the Yacht Club , there were in fact several occasions where catchers attended to remove the larger scrubby's from this premises, Yes the venom Zoo was involved in atleast one, Mr Walton was involved in another and yes the Cairns Post articles are still on the net to prove it. But to have a person attend who isnt the holder of a DMP doesnt sit well with me either, but Again thats my opinion and i am entitled to it. Have heard Both good and bad things relating to the venom zoo but yet to experience it for myself so cannot comment on the actual place itself.


----------



## holes (Aug 5, 2010)

Hippy.......i have to agree . it seems that is all that warnings being issued is as far as it ever goes.

SnakeyTroy........agree with you also, the retire part was a very strange statement to make , does not create much confidence.

Waterrat........can understand you not wanting to comment too much on this public forum, but hey atleast you made the phone call, good job.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 5, 2010)

Holes: That's very true. I think as a snake catcher you should be absolutely cionfident in your ability to handle any snake that is in your area. otherwise why do it at all?


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 5, 2010)

The Venom Zoo attend to problem snakes for one reason only - publicity. They don't miss a trick. If it means saying the scrubby in a roof weighs 100kg, they say it. I have been there, met the owner and some of his disposable staff and I can confidently say it's the worst outfit since the Dundee Park closed down in the nineties. Holes, don't waste your time and money.

I know from my own experience that it's almost impossible to control the media. On few occasions I gave them a script I wrote to cover a snake catching story but it obviously wasn't exciting enough, so they re-worded and basically stuff it up. I believe, and I was told this morning that the QPWS advise licenced snake removalists to do their job discreetly, and so it should be for a good reason. Taipans are rare as hen's teeth around Cairns in these days and an incident such as this one gives the public the impression that they have to be weary on Taipans and ..... every snake is a Taipan from now on.
Not Good David, I hope you enjoyed your 5 minutes of glory.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 5, 2010)

sadly too true about the media hype ...been a victim of it myself ....I dont mind doing an article if it is to encourage people to be a bit more alert, but relax dont panic, if seeing a snake in and around their home ,giving them tips on what to do and who to call etc as long as its a positive outcome for all including the snake ..but cowboy carry ons only dampen that senario and put a negative spin on it .


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

The media in the NT have always been pretty good as far as ven stories go. But i guess when there is only one rag in town the journos can afford to not hype the stories up.


----------

